# Monster Cereals are back for Halloween



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Pretty cool photos. Hadn't seen the backs before.

I found this article on the artists - all DC comics artists...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2014/08/06/dc-comics-monster-cereals-exclusive/13641423/


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Fond memories of the this cereal line.  It seemed to me at the time, that Count Chocula and Franken Berry were always readily available and that it was Boo Berry that was hit or miss at the grocery store. I ended up being more of CapNCrunch guy, but I am glad to see these guys are still around.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There is also going to be retro boxes available again at Target stores. There's a thread in main forum somewhere talking about them.


----------

